# CGC and STAR



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Today Coke passed his CGC again with my husband, and Nikon passed the AKC puppy "STAR" with me. To celebrate, Nikon got a new collar, braided bully stick, and an Easy Walk harness haha! I needed something to help with his training, so I can manage to walk 2-3 dogs at a time without having to constantly untangle his leash from the others, so we're going to try an Easy Walk. He's much too young and green for something corrective like a prong and his puppy collars are so thin I worry about him pulling against them even though they aren't chokes. He does have a regular harness (like a very basic nylon tracking harness) but we use that for agitation and back tying at the SchH club. There are situations like that where he can lunge and pull so I didn't want to use that harness for training manners. Anyway, Coke's present was the huge leftover Western omlette and toast he stole off the counter on Thursday. Nikon will probably take Advanced Puppy but not until the March session since it's Kenya's turn (she'll take Advance Rally with me so we can train for the RE and a Skills class with DH to work on their issues). Coke will just go to the dog park from now on!

Basic Puppy graduates (Nikon and the Brit passed the STAR, the other two were ineligible because they missed a class)









Nikon with Kenya's boyfriend Justin "Hey Nikon, I love you let's be buds."









"Ok but you can't have your beds back!"









Celebratory snow frolic after class (usually don't let dogs wrestle in harnesses but he flew out of the car crate and I couldn't catch him).


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

to you all! Nikon is looking fantastic! He's going to be a real ladykiller.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh apparently Coke did earn a new stuffy toy from the training club but Nikon got it and is ripping it to pieces as I type this. Boys.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations to both Coke and Nikon!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

WTG Coke and Nikon!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------

